# Fan speeds



## rakesh27 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi,

I own a ATI Sapphire X800 XT PE AGP original not modded from pro version and i always run the fan at 100% for best cooling.

My temps are 33c-37c idle and 40c-45c load which i think is pretty good, my question is that i am gonna be upgrading to ATI X850 XT PE AGP (i dont know why) and that im using ATITool v.24.

What concerns me that in the fan menu there is a option that says 'Do not change PWM base frequency (X850) cos as soon as i get this card i will be running fan at 100% all the time so i need to know what this means and also what kind of temps will i be getting with this card since its very similar to the X800 XT PE AGP even thought the cooler on the X850 XT PE AGP is much bigger.

Please some one explain, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Grottenolm (Oct 23, 2005)

This only means that the original fan control settings that the cards BIOS made will not be overwritten.The used fan control chip has several different modes of operation, and if you dont check this box ATITool will select the mode that will give you the most different levels of fan speeds. With some cards this leads to noise troubles, there you can check this box.


----------



## Bangister (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a crucial x850xt, and I have this box unchecked.  what is adviceable?  my norm temp is 55C and when playing Rome Total WAR, it goes at an average of 79C at 100% fan speed.  I know thats kinda high, so would checking the box help???


----------



## Grottenolm (Oct 24, 2005)

Bangister said:
			
		

> I have a crucial x850xt, and I have this box unchecked.  what is adviceable?  my norm temp is 55C and when playing Rome Total WAR, it goes at an average of 79C at 100% fan speed.  I know thats kinda high, so would checking the box help???



I don't think so.


----------



## Bangister (Oct 24, 2005)

am I suppose to check the box???


----------



## Grottenolm (Oct 24, 2005)

As far as I know: If you don't see any NOISE problems, then it doesnt matter if you check it or not. If you DO have any noise issues then try the box.


----------

